# FOWLR Tank



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

Could you tell me if the following are necessary for a FOWLR tank ?

using water that has been through a DI cartridge as well as an RO system ?

using Bi-Ionic ?

testing alkalinity, calcium, and magnesium levels in the tank water ?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i wouldn't do any of that for a FOWLR, those are more for corals, from experience water conditioner when mixing salt will be enough


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

SourGummy said:


> i wouldn't do any of that for a FOWLR, those are more for corals, from experience water conditioner when mixing salt will be enough


Imo, use the ro/di water. It will let your salt mix better. And will keep your tank running better in the long run. Live rock will sponge up nutrient, and anything else in the water. Eventually, it gets full, and leeches it back into the tank. Then you will be fighting to control phosphate levels, resulting in a ton of hair algae, and cyno bacteria.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

